# Sullivan County, TN URGENT URGENT Sable (M) Imminent Danger



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Just got info on this boy, he's been in AC over a month, there was a miscommunication with the owners on whether they were going to come and get him or not, now the boy is in super danger of EU. 
here's the info exactly word for word from the volunteer. 

This sweet GS has been in quarantine at our shelter for a month. He has been forgotten about by the ACO's. I asked Lureen about him and the story goes, He belongs to a couple sho has a poodle and him and he and the Poodle got in a fight and the owner tried to break it up and during that hte owner got bit . The ACO was told that the GS bit the owner but now they are saying the Poodle bit the owner. So this GS got put in the shelter for much more than 10 days in quarantine. He is #9713, male, neutered GS, 5 yrs old, seems very sweet and gentle, easy to walk on a leash, didn't mind other dogs, very upset about being in quarantine. 

Can you help him? The only option the ACO tells me is a rescue , the owner getting him or being euthed. I am calling the owner tonite and see what they say. 
I have 10 dogs here at my house right now, my kennels are a long way from being finished and I'm desperate to find transport, but all the emails I've sent, postings, have not yielded any help. I could take this boy if I could move out some of the others, if not I can't even help him, is there anyone else out there?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Poor skinny boy


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

his owners decided to go pick him up, if this changes I will let everyone know, what I don't get is how after a month in AC, do you not go and ask, check on or anything about your dog and then you decide after a phone call to you to come and get him, they said they loved him and was going to see about getting a trainer, hopefully they do, cuz otherwise he'll end up back in AC with further problems that will end up in his death.


----------

